# Leveling with Wood Shims from Home Depot



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone.

So I have a 27g cube Marineland, on a Marineland stand wood stand. The floor is not level, up to about 1/4". I have a pvc matt under the stand so water goes on it instead of the floor. Also, there is foam between the stand and the tank.

I am using some cedar wood shims from Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/15-in-Cedar-Contractor-Shim-42-Pack-234500/203743423

I spaced them about 2" apart, mostly along the front and right side where it really needed it, and the left side some too, and nothing on the back.

Here is a video I took, if you can pls have a look






So now it is pretty good all around leveled.

The issue I am thinking is, well, water will eventually spill, will this be bad. I had been suggested to put risers below my stand, plastic or metal, so that when I accidentally spill water, that the bottom of the stand would not be having too much under. But because of the "high" unlevelness of the floor, I was worried and shimmed.

What are your thoughts. The stand is on a pvc matt, and all side will thus touch the ground and the stand does not wobble on the floor. However, there is up to almost 1/4" unlevelness from the floor itself. Do I keep the shims, or remove and have it unleveled, but put plastic risers below the tank just so spilled water is not in contact with the wooden stand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You'll be fine. Tank is spot on level and the wooden shims are a good way to go. I've shimmed up much bugger tanks that have held for years. Fill it up


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good. I think you should be fine.


----------

